# Muncie main case



## Bruce68 (3 mo ago)

I have a Muncie main case p8p07 28z113933.
If this is your case send me a pm
Thanks Bruce


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Bruce68.

For those not aware the date associated with your Muncie case is September 07, 1968.

Is the main case number 3925660? That’s the number that reflects a Muncie for 1968-1970.

Are you able to post a picture of the VIN number and location on the transmission?

While not correct for my car I’m curious about the stamping location and how to decipher the assembly plant and GM brand it belongs to.

I have a P8P28, VIN 18K113235 and it’s not clear to me whether it came out of a Pontiac or another GM brand. If the tail shaft has the speedometer bullet / driven gear on the drivers side it would be correct for a GTO.


----------

